# big storm in new england



## rick4wd (Oct 3, 2009)

exspected snowfall of 12-24+:salute:


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

Yes we could be hammered and I can't remember the snow not melting here like this year. I'm bummed there no place to put snow at some of my accounts. I feel worse for the families with snow piled high on their roofs.


----------



## rick4wd (Oct 3, 2009)

*yea*

where nh are you


----------



## 89Comanche (Jan 10, 2011)

Going to be a fun few days for sure! Only problem is I can't seem to get to sleep tonight.


----------

